# Proper meal timing w hgh



## Sicwun88 (Apr 16, 2021)

Currently using 10ius upon waking 4am,followed by 40min fasted cardio, then training, protein drink immediately after!
Then eating by 6am,
Usually 8egg whites, 2 w yolk,avocado and half a cup of oatmeal!
Then a clean meal every 3hrs to follow!
So far forearms and calves getting really veiny!
Just wanted any input or suggestions to get the best results from this?


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

10iu of growth? At once?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> 10iu of growth? At once?



Yes! I was doing 5ius in the beginning 5ius morning 5 beforebed, but the dose before bed had my hands falling asleep and not eating after 6PM  was unpleasant!
But the 10uis at once seems to be working fine! I have a good source and unlimited supply w the funds to continue!
So I'm going for it!
Was just looking to hear any opinions?
Trying to break the shots up through out the day, 
I found myself not eating like I should feeling it would interfere with my shot!
I've read and heard so many different scenarios tht it was getting confusing, 
What I gathered from it all,
Was most do whatever they do!
Was just looking to hear from brothers on the board had to say?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 17, 2021)

I’d like to see how that differs from person to person. I’ve understood absolutely nothing about HGH timing. One says A, one swears by B, but almost everyone knows C is the best’ kinda thing... good luck. Lmk.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

Damn how the F does that hit the low blood sugar already coursing thru ur veins? I wake up and need to eat so my body remembers to live, if i dont i fall out from low blood sugar

Does it raise ur blood sugar super high?? I wonder if perhaps i hit the ol gh in the am if my low blood sugar mornings would disappear?


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I’d like to see how that differs from person to person. I’ve understood absolutely nothing about HGH timing. One says A, one swears by B, but almost everyone knows C is the best’ kinda thing... good luck. Lmk.



I've heard several places that for general well-being and recovery purposes, it should be taken before bed.

And for fat loss purposes, it should be taken in the morning on an empty stomach, and then fasted cardio performed about 30-60 minutes later. GH releases fatty acids into the bloodstream, to be oxidized by the cardio. If you didn't burn them off though, they'd simply be restored in fat cells, so you still have to do some work.

I have seen several studies showing GH releases the fatty acids, so the premise of the morning routine makes sense.

And our body releases our own natural GH at night, so the restorative dose before bed sounds logical as well.

Do both!!!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I've heard several places that for general well-being and recovery purposes, it should be taken before bed.
> 
> And for fat loss purposes, it should be taken in the morning on an empty stomach, and then fasted cardio performed about 30-60 minutes later. GH releases fatty acids into the bloodstream, to be oxidized by the cardio. If you didn't burn them off though, they'd simply be restored in fat cells, so you still have to do some work.
> 
> ...



I was doing 5 in the morning, 5ius at night, 
But up half the night w my hands falling asleep? 
So it feels better for me to just run it in the morning fat loss is the goal, 
Which seems to be working! I'm 6'4" and was 300lbs last January 2020,slowly but surely today 278lbs,without any muscle loss,
Around the waist is all thts left!
Two and a half months on hgh!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 17, 2021)

If fat loss is the goal, pin early and stay fasted as long as possible. I’d try to be fasted at least 5 hours or so.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 17, 2021)

Do these rules of thumb (thank you for posting the data CJ) work similarly to mk677? Is there any correlation?


----------



## Trump (Apr 17, 2021)

I would take it if you wake in the night for a pee. Then wake and do fasted cardio, 10iu is a ridiculous dose though


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 18, 2021)

Trump said:


> I would take it if you wake in the night for a pee. Then wake and do fasted cardio, 10iu is a ridiculous dose though



So wht would you suggest to be a good dose thts beneficial?
Also I was thinking of doing my shot in the middle of the night, waking every night around 2am to pee,
In the gym by 5-530! Iso pure 40g of protein drink 1g of carbs,then waiting till around 8-9am to eat and still keeping the carbs low, getting most of my carbs from veggies!
Backed way off rice and potatoes, 
But doing so I find myself feeling flat!
Not sure how long to continue tht?
On leg and back day I train later after work 2-3pm and make sure I have a good chicken and rice meal 2-3 hours prior!


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 18, 2021)

If primary focus is fat loss benefit.. stack it with 100mcg t4. Make use of IF. Dont eat after 9pm or before 12pm or whatever works for you. I'd take the gh (4-6iu for myself) upon waking in the fasted state, do my cardio and stay fasted until 12. On workout days I get the majority of my carbs preworkout, on rest days I get the majority of my carbs in meal 1.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Do these rules of thumb (thank you for posting the data CJ) work similarly to mk677? Is there any correlation?



No idea, I know almost nothing about how MK works.


----------



## Trump (Apr 18, 2021)

I never been over 5iu total and even that dose I had to cut back cause I couldn’t use my hands



Sicwun88 said:


> So wht would you suggest to be a good dose thts beneficial?
> Also I was thinking of doing my shot in the middle of the night, waking every night around 2am to pee,
> In the gym by 5-530! Iso pure 40g of protein drink 1g of carbs,then waiting till around 8-9am to eat and still keeping the carbs low, getting most of my carbs from veggies!
> Backed way off rice and potatoes,
> ...


----------



## Send0 (Apr 18, 2021)

You could look into timing your meals with metformin; works extremely well with GH in play. Take 500mg 30 minutes prior to eating a carb heavy pre-lift meal. Take another 500mg with your last meal of the day (good if you are doing fasted morning cardio). Adjust dosages to suit your needs, though I recommend not going higher than 1500mg/day.

If your thyroid function is borderline healthy, then I'd advise to pair metformin with a small dose of t4. If a person is on something like Tren, then running a small dose of t3 would may be better. Be sure to drink plenty of water as well, since I believe metformin is processed by the kidneys.


----------

